# collar size?



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Hi there- I wanna get new collars for my puppy. I know she grows very fast, so, supposedly she is fully grows to be 70 lbs, would a 18-26" collar be suitable? When should her use a 14 - 20" collar? 
Any suggestion will be appreciated!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use a harness for my puppy, not the smallest size, the one up. I adjust it alot as he grows. Much easier on the neck for a baby that is learning.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

14"-20" sounds adequate. Tilden my 2yo male (70lbs) wears a 20" rolled leather collar. Gia is quite a bit larger than him (85lbs w/a thicker neck) and wears a 22" of the same type. neither are on their last holes.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

I didn't use any harness since I heard puppy would drag? She is already stronger than me--I can feel that!












> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI use a harness for my puppy, not the smallest size, the one up. I adjust it alot as he grows. Much easier on the neck for a baby that is learning.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Ok, THX!











> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder14"-20" sounds adequate. Tilden my 2yo male (70lbs) wears a 20" rolled leather collar. Gia is quite a bit larger than him (85lbs w/a thicker neck) and wears a 22" of the same type. neither are on their last holes.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

Dozer weighs 76lbs and I use a 14"-20", his neck measures about 18" right now. I have been using the same collar since he was little, it grows with him. She probably will not be fully grown for a long time so get the smaller one and buy another bigger one next year if you need it.

I have the Ruff Wear Hoopie and I love it.

Harness can encourage pulling so I do not use them. Harnesses were made for pulling, some dogs like to pull against them. My Cairns think they are sled dogs because they have worn harnesses their whole lives. You do not have as much control.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I just bought the appropriate size collars and went up in size as she outgrew it. This also gave me an excuse to buy different, cute collars.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I would just go ahead and buy the inexpensive flat nylon collars from Petsmart and go up in sizes as your puppy grows. Once she's done growing, you can invest in a nice "permanent" collar, like a nice leather one.









Both my pups have leather collars with their nameplates, but we also have a ton of other collars ... chokes, martingales, prongs, and various flat collars for different occasions. It's hard to choose just one.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Collars aren't where I spend my $ it is on the leashes! Leashes of different lengths. Because my dogs only wear collars when attached to the leash, they do not get worn out like they would if they had them on 24/7. For a young pup, I still believe a harness is better than a flat, and if your young pup gives you focus, there is no pulling at this age. When they get over 4-5 months, then it is time to switch. I do have several collars, but don't worry about cute, it is about what works best at the time.
My friend has a greyhound and makes martingale collars, she has so many for different themes/occasions it is crazy! She donates many of the ones she makes to the Greyhound rescues as well.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Halo will be outgrowing her 10-16" collar any day now, we bought her a 15-24" one today, which is the same size Keefer wears. He's almost 4 years old, and 80# so he won't be getting any bigger. The collar she's wearing now is her second. She had a little nylon puppy collar that she's been out of a couple of months now, but I don't remember exactly when we got her a new one. Dena & Keefer were larger puppies than Halo, so their puppy collar was bigger too, and they didn't outgrow it and need a new collar until 6 months old. They went right into the 15-24" size from there.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca is about 73 pounds and her neck is 21". Most of the collars I own are ones that go up to 20" because my Golden's neck was 18" and are either too small for Bianca or they fit snugly on the last hole...


----------

